# Signature stage- prp



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know how long a prp can stay at the signature stage for? Mine, according to the agency who is helping me, has been at that stage for over a month now! Any experience with this?
Thanks a million!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you tried contacting DHA yourself?

Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION

I my experience, most "immigration facilitation agencies" are useless. Happy to take your money then sit on their lazy arses doing nothing...


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Irish dog (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi 

I got my PRP recently after 13 months. 

I called home affairs and they were able to tell me it was at the signature stage.

I then sent weekly emails and they did respond and said they would expedite. 1 week later I had my permit.

I agree with Oyibopeppeh. Follow up on it regularly.


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

thank you very much, I will follow it up every few days from now on


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Irish dog said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my PRP recently after 13 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Irish dog

Did they ever reply to your emails? Do you please have a different email address from the one above?
My PRP has been at the signature stage for nearly 2 months now, it makes no sense to me at all.
Thanks a million


----------



## Hassaant (Apr 19, 2016)

romrom said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Does anyone know how long a prp can stay at the signature stage for? Mine, according to the agency who is helping me, has been at that stage for over a month now! Any experience with this?
> Thanks a million!


Hi

Where it's showing "PRP for Signature " .Does it say on VFS trackign ?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

romrom said:


> Hi Irish dog
> 
> Did they ever reply to your emails? Do you please have a different email address from the one above?
> My PRP has been at the signature stage for nearly 2 months now, it makes no sense to me at all.
> Thanks a million


I doubt if anyone responds at all  I have been phoning and emailing with no success. I even emailed the minister's office and my emails keep getting forwarded and no one has given any feedback. This is so frustrating!!


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Hassaant said:


> Hi
> 
> Where it's showing "PRP for Signature " .Does it say on VFS trackign ?


No it doesn't say it on the VFS tracking, the lawyer who is looking after my visa told me.
But my status changed from "it is been adjudicated to received on.."


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> I doubt if anyone responds at all  I have been phoning and emailing with no success. I even emailed the minister's office and my emails keep getting forwarded and no one has given any feedback. This is so frustrating!!


They actually replied by saying it is still being adjudicated which brings me back one step. I truly truly hope the agent who replied to my email was wrong as I am starting to get very worried


----------



## Hassaant (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi 

Please contact Department of Home Affairs asap directly.I think your agency is ****ing around to be honest.


----------

